# Work B***h



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

I work for a small company (5 of us) and have done for 15 months, the lady who I work with is in her 50 although she looks 10 years older  , and has been there for about 12 years. Thing is she's stuck in her ways, has no people skills and just generally doesn't know how to talk to anyone properly. She is always bloody whinging and moaning about something. 
Anyway my boss happens to be on holiday for two weeks and since then this woman has turned in to such a cow, I was late for work last week on two occasions because our local fair is in town and you have to fight to get parked, so yes I was 5 and 10 minutes late (I'm never late btw) she had a dig at me about this....well, snap I grew some balls and instead of saying ok, told her how it was. I'm so angry. If I work Thursday and have Friday off (I do 4 days a week) I should work 8:45-4pm but I don't, I start at 8:30am, no complaints from me. SO what the hell is her beef with me being a bit late, hardly busy this month and the phone didn't even ring once that day!

I just hate her sooooo much, wonder if my hormones have anything to do with this outburst. AHhh rant over, Im still fuming. Anyone else have to work with a complete moron?!!?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Work place bully   , takes you back to the playground.  Is she actually any higher then you? If not then just remind her its none of her business or tell her to take it up with the boss when their back.  Make sure you have a work with the boss and explain the situation of why you were late and what shes being like.  Dont let her see she gets to you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep shes above me, she always undermines everything I do, constantly looking over me on jobs I know how to do and do the perfectly well. My other half keeps saying she just jealous that im younger and quicker at the job  ! Its really got to me. My boss knows she can be a bit funny but this just takes the micky  

Dreading going in on Monday arghhhh yeah it is like playground bullying!!!

I feel a bit better writing all this down


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow iv just noticed your bfp congratulations.  Sod her shes not important, just smile and tolerate her, guessing your be going on mat leave next year so there is a bit of a light at the end of the tunnel. x


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks   that's whats keeping me going, the thought of maternity leave!!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Can you just smile like Mona Lisa and ignore her comments? I bet that would wind her up. Or say to her: 'I notice you're a bit tense today, is everything alright at home?' Maybe she has some worry she is offloading at work, in the end of the day she's just another person who seems to suffer from stress.x


----------

